# DP?!



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

Loads of bullshit (excuse my language), too long threads tampering the message, over-enthusiastic wannabe self-healers who spam this place...

Let's cut the shit short (excuse my language again)

There is nothing mysterious about DP. Actually...DP = a reaction to pain. Pain serves a goal - something is wrong. When the pain is too much DP will function as a blanket of comfort. And then suddenly DP becomes the problem - no, it is not. Look, if you are banging your head against the wall all the time and you have a headache it's quite normal. Isn't it?

But what if you complain about the headache all the time and you surpress the fact that you are banging your head against the wall all the time? Maybe, just maybe, DP is a way to hush down certain feelings...What if...maybe...DP is self envoked?!

NO!!! DP is an illness - something beyond control. It is an autonomous disease; therefore my opinion is that this thread should be closed and that dpselfhelp.com should become a place where a patient meets a patient.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im pretty sure DP is a psychological defence against anxiety and all psychological defences are created by us so in a way we do create dp ourselves


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

> NO!!! DP is an illness - something beyond control. It is an autonomous disease; therefore my opinion is that this thread should be closed and that dpselfhelp.com should become a place where a patient meets a patient


Huh. In your other posts you say DP is a product of anxiety, and now you're saying it is a disease of its own. I'm with Pablo on this one, though. DP is a mindset people CAN control to some extent on their own.


----------



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

> NO!!! DP is an illness - something beyond control. It is an autonomous disease; therefore my opinion is that this thread should be closed and that dpselfhelp.com should become a place where a patient meets a patient.


Pure irony. :twisted:

My opinion on DP is known. DP = self defence. DP = the headache.

Crucial questions to be answered:
a) What am I doing what triggers DP?
b) Why am I doing that what triggers DP?

Mostly those questions can be simplified by asking yourself a) what you are avoiding and ) what you are scared off.

And by reversing behaviour DP will diminish. Although very hard to do so as this will mean confrontation within oneself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

DEUSX said:


> Loads of bullshit (excuse my language), too long threads tampering the message, over-enthusiastic wannabe self-healers who spam this place...
> 
> Let's cut the shit short (excuse my language again)
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

> My opinion on DP is known. DP = self defence. DP = the headache.
> 
> Crucial questions to be answered:
> a) What am I doing what triggers DP?
> ...


Ahhhh. Brilliant.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes it does seem to make some sense. If we are avoiding a problem thru dp then solve the problem and the dp has no reason to be there. Ok, but what if we can't solve the problem? And why do we have to look at that problem, that brought on our dp, as a "do or die" situation? Why can't we just return to normal like we were before we got upset about this problem? It's all in the interpretation. I can see dp and dr as "cause and effect" WHEN YOU ARE CONFRONTED by certain psychological problems and then it goes away when you retreat from that particular problem... but it is constantly there...whether you are feeling good and laughing or watching tv or reading a book...it doesn't matter. The second you open your eyes in the morning it's there. So what leads me to believe why dp is such a steady-state thing is maybe our brain chemistry got screwed up from the anxiety-overload and we just have to find a way to return it back to normal.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Back in 1985 I stared at a Bumper sticker in my bedroom. I meditated myself out of DP in 45 Minutes! Trust me. It's Psychological.


----------



## CorbinDallas (Nov 30, 2006)

I don;t think of the self-help "gurus" as spammers, but I agree with DEUSX that there are NO SUREFIRE fixes for Dp. It's not well understood by the medical community (to put it mildly), much less the average person.

To be honest, I don't care whether Dp is an illness/disorder/defect/coping mechanism/symptom or whatever. The one thing that I know is THE one thing that I need to know. I HAVE DP, and IT'S RUINING MY LIFE.

As an addict with a few years of recovery under my belt, I am not averse to empirical approaches. The 12-step program that saved me (AA) was built by trial-and-error, over the course of years. The founders of AA tried lots of approaches, and they kept the ones that worked.

I'll try most anything at this point. Just don't over-sell it!


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

DP is caused by over sensitivity of the Brain. This can be caused by external sources such as drugs (and) it can also be caused by internal sources such as how we react to stress. I first got DP when I was 17 years old. I sprayed a can of Raid bug spray in my small room to kill some fleas. I fell asleep in there with the door closed. I then woke up with DP. I had it for three solid months. Dizzy, Nauseus, Sick and tired for the whole summer. I couldn't beleive that I did something so dumb.

Then one morning I decided to stare at a Bumper sticker in my room. I'm not sure why........... other than I was just trying to make myself feel better. I stared at it for 45 minutes straight. Then I walked in the kitchen to get something to eat and suddenly my DP INSTANTLY WENT AWAY! There was no slow progression when it vanished. One second I was as sick as I've ever been and then the next second my Nausea, Dizziness and fatigue Instantly went away! It seems that I meditated myself out of DP without even realizing what I did!

From this point on I had first hand experience which taught me that DP can quickly go away at any point. You just need to relax first. Serious relaxation so that your mind can get back to where it should be. Then you'll be alright.


----------

